# Whisker biscuit worn out or just a piece of...



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

The Whisker Biscuit is a fine and accurate rest. You _want_ play in the WB. If it were gripping the arrow you would have terrible speed loss. Be sure you are not dropping your bow arm or introducing torque in your grip. Also the bottom of the WB has black bristles while the rest of the bristles are brown. Be sure your arrow fletching is turned so that your fletching is not going through the black portion of the bristles. The WB does not "work fine" for a few shots and then cause a bad one. This could be the indian, not the bow. :wink:


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

As previously mentioned I would double check the position of the vanes/fletching to ensure you do not have any passing through the black bristles. Also, ensure you are not dropping your bow arm to peek at the arrow. And torque can be a real issue too. 

I would number your arrows and see if it's specific to an arrow or not.

The WB is a very good rest and I've shot them a lot with great success.


----------



## hunterlegend (Jul 13, 2008)

For a hunting rest, there is no better, in my opinion, than the whisker biscuit. you have to play with the position of your fletchings. just like any other rest you may put on the bow, some arrows will fly better than others. therefore this is why we practice before season and filter out those funny flying arrows.

contrary to popular belief, the whisker biscuit is an extremely accurate rest. dont change a thing


----------



## blatz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

I really appreciate your comments and all will be taking into consideration. droping the bow arm.....that could very well be the problem.


----------



## dormin (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree with all the above. I have had the same one for several years now. I love mine. I recently posted a question about how long would one last. This is the thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=736973 (never attached a thread so I hope it works). Something else to consider is your vanes. I started out using Dura vanes is my WB. It wrinckled the vanes, didn't seem to effect arrow fight (heat them up with a hair dryer to straighten them out). I tried Blazers and liked them so that's what I shoot.

Someone recently posted this quote but I can't remember who," Admitting you have a problem is the first step to sucess..... and I have a grip problem." 

Get someone to video you shooting. I found real issues with my form by doing this. :wink:


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Arrow flight*

Also you may want to recheck your arrow flight to make sure your arrows not coming through crooked, either by paper tuning or bare shaft shooting,

And maybe making sure that your arrows is within the charts or atleast close.


----------



## xxlucasdxx (Mar 3, 2014)

I had used the whisker biscuit on the bow I just bought. i put about a thousand to 1200 shots through it, and I really noticed the bristles were all out of place and it just looked worn out. my arrow had wiggle room like yours. I had gone to cabelas and tried a small biscuit and it fit better, still had wiggle room, but not as much. then bought a drop away for 60 bucks, and my groups went from about 5" at 20 yards to every arrow touching in a half dollar group


----------

